# The obligatory "What did you get" from Kempton thread



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I spent more than usually oddly. I understand why people don't bother with this show mind, completely filled with death and pinned things.

I've come home with a few trues, orb weaver, trap door, huntsmans, wolf spider. Few avics, Irodopelma sp., E murinus, Hermit crabs, centipede which I've no idea about and a teeny scorp from Chalky (in love!).

Big thank you to Noel and Paula for having us over last night too x x x x


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes I find the cases of dead insects a bit grim, I guess we come at the hobby from a completely different direction to those people, many of whom seem more interested in simply collecting specimens and ticking off the boxes than actually keeping and studying live ones. Each to his own though.

I've just got home, I didnt buy anything but found it all very interesting as usual, I can see I'll be in here soon looking for advice on stick and leaf insects!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Didn't go, but Just wanted to put my message in...

I really don't know what people expect. It's run by the AES and generally the study of inverts is done on dead specimens. Personally I've no problems with it. Each to their own and I'm sure there's much more to learn from inverts if you can dissect and such and that's not gonna happen on a live one. 

Makes me wonder how many who object to the dead ones have gone to the NHM to see the collection there. I'm sure many have. . .


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't object to it it's just not to my taste, as I said each to his own. 

FWIW it's exactly what I expect to find at an entomology show, the keepers of live insects are relative newcomers.


----------



## catkindo (Aug 24, 2009)

I got a Giant Asian Mantis (Hierodula Membrancea), a Lime Green Stick Insect and a Giant Flower Beetle (Mecynorrhina Torquata). Good times : victory:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Definitely agree - not my taste, and I expect more than 3 spider stalls, compared to 30 dead beetle ones.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Definitely agree - not my taste, and I expect more than 3 spider stalls, compared to 30 dead beetle ones.


Was it really that bad? :gasp:

I know the "dead" stalls are starting to creep in more and I noticed a couple at seas, 
but more dead stalls than actual invert stalls is stupid, pretty much takes the fun of going out in my eyes


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Was it really that bad? :gasp:
> 
> I know the "dead" stalls are starting to creep in more and I noticed a couple at seas,
> but more dead stalls than actual invert stalls is stupid, pretty much takes the fun of going out in my eyes


Spidershop, Goss, Polyped and one other I think? Lots of mantids and stick insects. The rest were all dead stalls, more than half definitely.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Spidershop, Goss, Polyped and one other I think? Lots of mantids and stick insects. The rest were all dead stalls, more than half definitely.


Thats crazy!!! You would think they would have maybe one or two dead stalls, but try and have as many live stalls as they could!! 
Although from what you have said the stalls that did have live stuff normally hold a good mixture of inverts!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Spidershop, Goss, Polyped and one other I think? Lots of mantids and stick insects. The rest were all dead stalls, more than half definitely.


Thats not the way I saw it.There were plenty of booksellers,equipment suppliers as well as butterflies and moths.As Graham said people have been collecting dead specimens since the Victorian times, a bit like stamps really.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

colinm said:


> Thats not the way I saw it.There were plenty of booksellers,equipment suppliers as well as butterflies and moths.As Graham said people have been collecting dead specimens since the Victorian times, a bit like stamps really.


Compared to live stock, you must agree there was an overwhelming amount of dead/other though? Much more than any other show I've been to


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think if you were to go back more than a few years it would have been almost all dead specimens, plus literature, and the means to catch specimens to kill and mount, keeping live insects as pets is a very recent thing in the entomology world, in fact I doubt old-school entomologists would even see us as such.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its an entomologist show so theres bound to be more dead stuff than live stuff


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Graham said:


> I think if you were to go back more than a few years it would have been almost all dead specimens, plus literature, and the means to catch specimens to kill and mount, keeping live insects as pets is a very recent thing in the entomology world, in fact I doubt old-school entomologists would even see us as such.


You're right, and perhaps they moan about us as much as I'm moaning about them :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> You're right, and perhaps they moan about us as much as I'm moaning about them :lol2:


Quite likely, I'm sure a bunch of fusty old bug collectors don't take too kindly to us newcomers and our fancy ways!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Definitely agree - not my taste, and I expect more than 3 spider stalls, compared to 30 dead beetle ones.


Again, it's an Entomology show, NOT a livestock show. I guess the good thing is that there were a few livestock stalls


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

should of gone to hamm:2thumb:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

mattykyuss said:


> should of gone to hamm:2thumb:



Spent 2 months abroad instead :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

but you did not come home with any nice animals,hence the need to go to show ,with lets say, 600 to 700 less tables all selling inverts :bash:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Germany is abroad love


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Hamm is approximately 400 times as far as Kempton for me, much as I'd like to go the cost of the trip makes for some pretty expensive bugs!


----------



## LawrenceT (Sep 17, 2012)

I came home with A. geniculata, OBT, T. apophysis, P. metallica and M. balfouri.

I was surprised my some of the labels on the entomology tables. One had a large dead T labelled as "Bird Eating Spider, Peru.". I thought they'd be more specific than that.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Germany is abroad love



...and I spent two months instead of two days, sweetheart, see where I'm coming from? London is far enough for me to travel for a 6 hour show, let alone Germany.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Oooh sweetheart. Don't turn me on like that. . .


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

This was my first entomology show, there were quite a few tables selling T's (not just the 3 mentioned, not got my table plan to hand to see who else was there), but Martin Goss was there as were Meglamorphs (hope i spelt it right) & plenty of others. Came home with quite a few new additions :2thumb:. A sub adult female A.chalcodes, sub adult female A.Sp new river, female B.smithi & an unsexed sub adult P.cambridgei. Also bought from a friend i took up 3 Avic metallica's (2 slings & a juvenile).


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes there were rather more than 3 tables with Ts, some didn't have all that many admittedly, and very few (none?) were exclusively Ts, but with those upstairs I reckon there must have been a good 10-12 that had them.


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

corny girl said:


> This was my first entomology show, there were quite a few tables selling T's (not just the 3 mentioned, not got my table plan to hand to see who else was there), but Martin Goss was there as were Meglamorphs (hope i spelt it right) & plenty of others. Came home with quite a few new additions :2thumb:. A sub adult female A.chalcodes, sub adult female A.Sp new river, female B.smithi & an unsexed sub adult P.cambridgei. Also bought from a friend i took up 3 Avic metallica's (2 slings & a juvenile).


i didn't go, unfortunately
did any of you meet with your internet friends?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> ...and I spent two months instead of two days, sweetheart, see where I'm coming from? London is far enough for me to travel for a 6 hour show, let alone Germany.


 and ive seen the pics better than any show:lol2::lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

SamWest said:


> i didn't go, unfortunately
> did any of you meet with your internet friends?



Yes i met a few from a Facebook group i'm on (i think they are members here too). Had a really good day even if i did come home skint :lol2:.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I had a great time. Yes, there were a lot of stalls selling preserved and/or mounted arthropods, and the equipment to obtain them, but there were also plenty selling live stock - and enormous selection, as well. I came home with a ghost mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa) and a trio of whip scorpions (Phrynus margenimaculata), which I am utterly besotted with - they're fascinating! Nice to see Poxicator and a few other familiar faces there, too.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

The dead stuff was kind of creepy, but what ever floats your boat I guess. 

I managed to pick up an Avic Avic and then treated myself to one of the massive Peruvian Steeley Blues from TSS, she is a monster!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> massive Peruvian Steeley Blues from TSS


I saw those, very impressive!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Graham said:


> I saw those, very impressive!


Yeah they're brilliant, she's easily got a seven inch leg span, and she's pretty docile. Real kick in the purse though, they were not cheap!


----------



## MajesticJT (Jul 23, 2012)

Went with my bro' and nephew.

Picked up 4 new babies.
B, smithi (mexican red knee).
Cyphonsia SP : Silver leg (trapdoor).
B Albo' (curly hair).
Chilobrachys Dyscolus (asian sp).

All in all a pound change from 60 quid.

Personally, not a fan of pinned dead creatures, though i can understand the appeal.

What trapdoor you go with 20one?.
I asked about them and was given the red form (i think it's fugly!).
So i was shown the silver leg and snapped him up in an instant.
To my suprise, I was told the reds sell better?!.

Any tips on rehousing this bubba?.
I usually let them settle for a few days before i rehouse, if needed at all.
But being a trapdoor, my gut's telling me to rehouse asap into something it can make a burrow of, not a cricket tub with a dash of sub'.

Wanted to grab the biggest true spider i could find just so i can place it in the corner of my room and let it build a web, just throw food at its web to feed it


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

MajesticJT said:


> Went with my bro' and nephew.
> 
> Picked up 4 new babies.
> B, smithi (mexican red knee).
> ...



I bought the silver one too! I actually prefer the orange, but I didn't like the look of the ones being sold - the abdomen looked wrinkled, whereas this beauty looks the picture of health. Hopefully. 
The orange ones look so prehistoric don't you think? :lol2:
Definitely give her more than a cricket tub, deeper the better - you'll probably never see her again, mind.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

MajesticJT said:


> Wanted to grab the biggest true spider i could find just so i can place it in the corner of my room and let it build a web, just throw food at its web to feed it


It made me smile that one of the stalls selling mantids had a note on one of the tubs - "Just let her loose in the kitchen to get rid of the flies"!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MajesticJT (Jul 23, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> The orange ones look so prehistoric don't you think? :lol2:.


Yes, that's pretty much spot on, dont know if that fascinates me or scares me a lil lol.

How big is your trapdoor?.
Looks alot bigger than the one i bought, I'd say mine's not much bigger than a 50p, leg span n all.

Love the yellow band on that true!.
That scorp' is so tiny.

Thanks also, I got the teenage mutant ninja turtle song in my head


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I was on the Invicta tables once again, and thoroughly enjoyed meeting people. Cat, Rosiemum, Mel, Lynda, Yvonne, Tom, James, Shaz, Kitty, Luke, sn8ks4life and lots of others.
Its a great social event, or so I kept telling myself as I sat overlooking the racecourse wondering where the BugNation meet was going to happen. Apparently they were on the other side of the building, doh!
Sold almost everything, returned with an AF G. pulchra and juve P. cambridgei which I'll stick on classifieds.
I also came home with a load more pumpkin patches, and a BugNation pen, thanks Shaz.
There were few big sellers: BugzUK, TheSpiderShop, Metamorphosis, Martin Goss, apparently a lot of them are concentrating on SEAS, and some sellers were not hugely stocked. But there were breeders selling off stock including Rob Hutton, Dr3d (Noel, Paula and Eric) & Chalky, myself, Darren and Alan (Invicta), and numerous other people that I don't know the name of. It does seem that the dead stuff is taking over, however it was originally their show, not a live show and I believe it was Ron Baxter who first introduced tarantula to the show.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Biggys said:


> Was it really that bad? :gasp:
> 
> I know the "dead" stalls are starting to creep in more and I noticed a couple at seas,
> but more dead stalls than actual invert stalls is stupid, pretty much takes the fun of going out in my eyes


Out of interest please, what dead stuff was there at SEAS. We're keen not to have this as part of our show and the only one that Im aware of was the edible bugs stall.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

nice too meet you too pete, had a brilliant day, thanks to Mel (corny girl) for driving me up there, almost fell asleep on the way back, was nakered lol...
also good to see Noel and Paula again as alway....
and james, cant forget james lol....

i got myself :- 1 x L. sp borneo black
1 x T. gigas
3 x H. maculata
god knows how many hissing roaches for my monitor lol....


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

I only bought 2 things from the show, got 2 female giant black millipedes for my lonely male and a group of 10 social spiders. picked up a manticora scabra not from show picked up from a friend. A lot of good stuff around tho, nice to see more Phasmids available than normal. I dunno if it was just me but it didn't seem as big as last year upstairs seemed pretty empty. Portsmouth show next!!! :2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Some Piccies taken at the show

Paula & Eric AKA Delboy


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

What species is the big stick insect in the last pic?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Graham said:


> What species is the big stick insect in the last pic?


 
Not a clue but I had to get a piccie


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Out of interest please, what dead stuff was there at SEAS. We're keen not to have this as part of our show and the only one that Im aware of was the edible bugs stall.


I'm pretty sure there was a stall with some framed insects :hmm:

I might have it totally mistaken for another show Pete, most likely that to be honest I have my head up my :censor: as of late :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> Well, I had a great time. Yes, there were a lot of stalls selling preserved and/or mounted arthropods, and the equipment to obtain them, but there were also plenty selling live stock - and enormous selection, as well. I came home with a ghost mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa) and a trio of whip scorpions (Phrynus margenimaculata), which I am utterly besotted with - they're fascinating! Nice to see Poxicator and a few other familiar faces there, too.


I'd be quite interested in the dead ones as well as the live, it is another side of the same thing. 
Quite often it will be the only way any of us mere mortals get to see some of the inverts they display I guess.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> Quite often it will be the only way any of us mere mortals get to see some of the inverts they display I guess.


That's a good point, Dee.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Id rather see them on my television, rather than pinned to a piece of cardboard. Much the same as Id rather see the skin of an animal still on its back rather than made into a hat.Ya git meh?


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

This was my first time and I have to say, it was better than I'd expected but then I'm interested in the specimen collecting too so wasn't put off at all by certain 'doomsayers' moaning about that side of it  in fact I had the best of both worlds. After all its an Entomology show NOT an Invert show......big difference!

Couldn't believe my luck when one of the first stalls I came to had the very beetle I was looking for. In total here's what I got:

Mecynorrhina torquata ugandensis (sexed pair)
Mecynorrhina torquata (unsexed pair)

Coromus vittatus vittatus x 2 (Flat millis)
Coromus diaphorus x 1 (Flat milli)
Aphistogoniulus corallipes x 4 (Madagascan fire millis)
Apirostreptidae sp 8 x 2 (Green banded millis)

Hope you enjoyed the show!

James


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

_I did a post before the AES event, PLEASE remember that these shows were started by the dead specimens people !! and there were always live pupae and butterfly and moth lava. and some stick and leaf insects, the Spiders and other livestock is just coming into being in the shows, I help run the Newark Fayres and I do know that is the real truth , maybe we owe a vote of thanks to the fayres for us to now get out spiders and other inverts through them and not have to risk going into the post.So please remember support the fayres and help keep them running. For all the hobbyist !!!!_


----------

